#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  @Risk 5.5 or 6.0 (Palisade decision Tools)

## stansend7

Hi,
could anyone post me the serial number for @Risk 5.5 or 6.0 version (within Palisade Decision Tools Suite 5.5 or 6.0), please?  There was one available within this forum previously, but the rapidshare link is corrupt and no longer exists. I had my serial, but it is corrupted for unknown reason..
Thanks in advance.
Stanley


(came3255@yahoo.com)See More: @Risk 5.5 or 6.0 (Palisade decision Tools)

----------


## jpl860

Hi everybody

It has someone have some update of @Risk. It is currently in the version 7.5. If you known where to get a serial, please share.

Have a good one

----------

